# Pikkolo vs. Beco Butterfly?



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

I am in major love with my Maya LP, but spring will be here soon and I will have lots of yardwork and such to do--I need to be able to wear my baby safely on my back. Not to mention, as she gets bigger I think I will really appreciate having a 2-shoulder carrier.

I am thinking of either the CatBird Baby Pikkolo or the Beco Butterfly, but can't decided which to get.

I need to be able to get my little one (currently 3 months) in and out very easily/quickly, and I need to be able to get her on my back all by myself--DH works a lot, so I can't count on his help. I also prefer something that's not too bulky. I tried on the Ergo the other day and hated how bulky it was.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think both are great carriers. The Pikkolo has the advantage of being able to do a forward facing out carry, if that's important to you. If you're a back-carry novice, the Butterfly is definitely an easy one to use -- once you buckle the baby into the carrier, you can do front or back carries and switch back and forth very easily without taking baby out of the carrier. With the Pikkolo you will need to get more comfortable doing a hip scoot to get your dd on your back by yourself. Totally doable with practice, but not quite as foolproof as the Butterfly.


----------



## nigellas (Jun 18, 2006)

I actually hate the Pikkolo - it's not nearly as comfortable (IMO) as the Beco. The waist webbing digs in and the shoulder straps are really stiff. But, I'm sure there are others out there who love it...

Also - The butterfly is the easiest carrier that I've come across to get in a back carry.


----------



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the advice. I am nervous about getting DD on my back, so maybe the Beco would be best.

2 questions:
1. How fussy is the Butterfly to get on and off?
2. How bulky is the Butterfly? I tried an Ergo on and felt like it was too much.

TIA!


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I didn't find the webbing digging problem as pp stated with the Pikkolo. And I have a looooot of fluff around the waist. Imo, the Pikkolo looks better on me. But that's a different issue.

I'm willing to bet that the Butterfly is less bulky than the Ergo. The straps are definitely less bulky because it's not heavily padded.

I like the hip scoot back carrying method so the Pikkolo was easier to get my toddler who is very used to being worn onto my back.


----------

